# Purple Kush...



## Juggalo420 (May 11, 2007)

IT'S MY LITTLE BABY... GOTTA BUBBLE GUM MAUI WOWI AS WELL OUT DOORS, LIKE 4-5 INCHES


HERES THE PURPLE KUSH ONE, CLOSE TO 1 1/2 MONTHSI'D HAVE TO SAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







just clipped it... with the helpp of an uncle?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 11, 2007)

Nice pic...of yourself.


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

ummmmmm nice plants...and umm...interesting pose....*cough* lol. own a shirt? lol


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 11, 2007)

&& it's grown for medical use so...?


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

I'm sorry i don't quite understand what you mean by that lol. rephrase? i mean i get that you're saying they're grown for medical use...but...why did you say so...? lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

lol cause he want to let people know their for medical use lol their are alot of people that grows for that reason!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

oh and yeah she looks good so far!!!


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

its gettin purple on the new leaves,
smelling realllyy tasty,
new pics in week or two.


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

looking good man, nice and bushy and short good for stealth. hope it tastes good for you, and ask jah to bless you with a little girl, or if you like a big girl :smoke1:.

we all smoke for different reasons, but we all do 1 thing to help the law, (even tho they can be arse holes, no offence to any decent cops tho :cop: ) is lower the number of money launderers/drug dealers out there. as more of us turn away from the they sell :bolt:, and begin to grow our own, we will feel the full potential of marijuana and the world will be a tranquil place. medical, ok you may suffer from something that MJ helps ease the pain of, granted. but c'mon you cant tell us you dont enjoy the buzz:joint:, the feeling when you just sink into your chair, and slip into your own world. wow :fly:

85CANNABLISS :2940th_rasta:

**** me im stoned :stoned:


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 14, 2007)

I feel Ya 85cannabliss. I Luv It! And juggalo420 very beautiful plant.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2007)

looks different to me, and if it already has purple leaves then its most likely a diffency, turning purple in early veg most likey means a problem... plants usually color up in late flowering adjusting to the suns spectrum to absorb more energy to aide the last leg of reproducing the species. got pics? you said you were having probs in chat.... some pics would help us diagnose problems better 

edit : i wouldnt have topped her if i were you, that reduces the yeild of the meristem. only if you have issues with height would i ever top and that only an emergency tactic indoors for me..


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

yeah, i agree on topping. i say its nice and short now, but they dont seem to slow. if you stare at it as the sun goes in and out of the clouds, you can see the leaves moving upwards, like a fist opening up slowly. i just sit there for ages, smoking a spliff watching them grow before my eyes, its beautiful. theres nothing like watching the plant try its hardest to please you, but the feelings mutual, you try your hardest to please it. thats what growings all about, dont you think?


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 14, 2007)

i topped it, than took the picture...
i'd like my plant short & bushy, and hope to produce clones...
clipped off the water leaves...
and yes, i love it...
my baby girl gets smoked with & talked to daily,
I have 4 more on the way HOPEFULLY,
hoping the organic OG kush seed germinates properly,
and i should have pictures of the bubble gum maui wowi up tomorrow??? hopefully...
and yes, this is my first grow...
so any advice would help... I have some help from an "old school" grower around my neighborhood, he's helping me out alot..
and the leafs are coming out like prune purple, if you'd like i'll take pictures of the baby leafs im talking about


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2007)

ight man cool ill be lookin for some pics man peace


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 15, 2007)

some crappy pics... good digital camera, but i cant figure out the close up thing.. you can see the taint of purple,
when leaves are bigger ill take more, i give it 3-5 days? 










AND ON THE STEM =(









[/IMG]


----------



## KBA in CT (May 16, 2007)

Nice plant man.


----------



## herbman (May 16, 2007)

lookz more like a defeiancy  rather than purple leaves.....


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 16, 2007)

in person its dark dark and kinda frosty white looking,
its hard to explain
just give it some time, the leaves will get bigger =)
&& thanks kba, this is my first grow.


----------



## ljjr (May 16, 2007)

plant looks great! we all learn as we grow.

LJ


----------

